
IEX Gains SEC Approval to Launch New Stock Exchange - knoxa2511
http://www.wsj.com/articles/iex-gains-sec-approval-to-launch-new-stock-exchange-1466206325
======
chmaynard
[http://on.wsj.com/1W4tA5K](http://on.wsj.com/1W4tA5K)

